# Winter Layering For Mid Weight Jersey



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm looking for layering recommendations to ride(commute) at night at 30 to 20 degrees underneath this: Altura
I'm trying to reduce my apparel bulk in this temp range. I already have on order from their outlet store the Assos skinfoil for winter and winter+. Now i'm $210 lighter in the wallet.:cryin: I'm thinking about going with Gore Windstopper base layer, either ss or vest as the next to skin layer and skinfoil(winter or winter+ depending on temp) as a mid layer. FYI I went one size up on Altura NV peloton Jersey(both colors). I went with my regular size on the skinfoil since they're somewhat 'stretchy'. And I'd go a size up on the Gore WS if I go this route.

Do you have any other recommendations on a next to skin baselayer? The only requirements is that it has to be thin and windproof. Oh...I will be riding at full speed hence the reason for the windproof baselayer and definitely want the Altura jersey as the top layer, so gilets or other outer garments are verboden. ...unless it's below the above mentioned temp or the heavens open up.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

When it's cold I use merino wool exclusively as a baselayer. It's the only thing that'll keep me warm when sweaty. Synthetic baselayers rely on being able to move the moisture away to be evaporated. That just doesn't happen, I will sweat and it will soak through and I need to stay warm. So under the tights goes Defeet kneekers and on top goes a long sleeve merino wool baselayer. When it's really cold I put on two merino baselayers and a thick Assos jacket over them. I completely gave up on synthetic baselayers for the cold and I won't ever look back. When it's warm though, that's all I will wear is a synthetic. And of course cotton has no place in athletics. The Assos jacket is a 851 Airblock one by the way, that's where the windstopping comes from.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Synthetic baselayers rely on being able to move the moisture away to be evaporated. That just doesn't happen, I will sweat and it will soak through and I need to stay warm.

I'm under the same impression for the most part, but the Gore baselayer might work for me.Gore Windstopper Base Layer | RKP


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Agree Merlino Wool. I have a Kucharik that it need to be 35^ or lower for me to even wear if I am going to do any work/watts. I don't know if I agree the wool over a syn layer is bad, that actually works for me with the Kucharik.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

robt57 said:


> I don't know if I agree the wool over a syn layer is bad, that actually works for me with the Kucharik.


I have Craft Active Extreme and Assos skinfoil(spring/fall) synthetics and work very well to move moisture away from skin

On the other hand I've had/heard of a lot of synthetics that behave like MMsRepBike says. Merino is usually the best option, but when you're lacking real estate in your sleaves, a thin synthetic like skinfoil is a better option.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I'd like a silk long sleeve shirt or jersey under my wool long sleeve. @ 30^ lees so. I use a long sleeve PI jersey cause I have a few of that I bet are a lot cheaper than a silk layer if I could find long enough. 

The wool I have is about as soft as they come, and I still like a silky layer on my skin for when the perspiration needs to get away from the skin...

I have hiked in the wool too, and again it seems like for me it has to be 35^ or less or I wear out zippers adjusting venting too much. Just one opinion/experience.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Costco's paradox baselayer is really great value, not so much merino (11%) but light as a feather, wicks nicely and you could double up for 20's.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

One thing I find makes a huge difference is to put a wind-blocking vest over a wind-blocking jacket. I use a Gore Phantom II jacket and below ~35F I put a vest over it. Both have fully permeable backs. Over the years I used a similar principle riding motorcycles in cold weather, and even in some snowstorms, adding a relatively thin rain jacket over an already water and wind resistant riding suit in the coldest weather.


----------

